# Pending Recall for Front Door Wiring Harness



## navyfam1 (Jul 6, 2006)

A whole lot of Atlas's and Cross Sports about to be recalled...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Heard about this coming if your vehicle is having unexpected roll down of windows or a specific error codes during scans. It is interesting though I have experienced two abrupt emergency braking incidents leaving a parking lot for no apparent reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Heard about this coming if your vehicle is having unexpected roll down of windows or a specific error codes during scans. It is interesting though I have experienced two abrupt emergency braking incidents leaving a parking lot for no apparent reason. She told me that if mine ever engages call right away
> 
> You shiuldnget yours looked at ASAP.
> 
> ...


I've had my airbag light on for different resaons since August, the most recent issue being a crash sensor and the door harness. 

My service advisor said they had 20 customers in rentals becuase of the ebrake being set while driving.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

You should get yours looked at right away.

Mine finally gets fixed Mondy, even though it says they dont have a fix. 

I've been waiting on thjs fix since December.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Yea be prepared to wait a while, those are on back order. We've had several on order since before December


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

DUB0RA said:


> Yea be prepared to wait a while, those are on back order. We've had several on order since before December



I'm just going by what my service advisor told me. The door harness and crash sensor are in and it will be dropped of Monday after work and picked up Tuesday.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Wow. 2018 finally catches break.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Ukraine War Will Boost VW Inventories At U.S. Dealerships | Carscoops


VW will increase North American and Chinese production while reducing production in Europe




www.carscoops.com





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2022/RCLRPT-22V152-3153.PDF



In short, the 2018 Atlas is not affected, nor are 2019s built before Aug 1, 2019.

2019-2020 Volkswagen ATLAS: AUG 01, 2019 - MAR 06, 2020 
2020-2023 Volkswagen ATLAS CROSS SPORT: SEP 25, 2019 - FEB 10, 2022 
2021-2023 Volkswagen ATLAS FL: OCT 04, 2019 - FEB 10, 2022


----------



## Bck4MoreB6 (Sep 19, 2006)

dh71704 said:


> I've had my airbag light on for different resaons since August, the most recent issue being a crash sensor and the door harness.
> 
> My service advisor said they had 20 customers in rentals becuase of the ebrake being set while driving.


All of the same of yours... Complete SS for about a month... Just had new harness ordered since Dec put in today... praying it doesn't re-occur....


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bck4MoreB6 said:


> All of the same of yours... Complete SS for about a month... Just had new harness ordered since Dec put in today... praying it doesn't re-occur....


Nice. Mine was put in yesterday. It was weird not seeing the airbag light on when I started the car after I picked it up.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Can the existing harness not be fixed? With the supply chain issues already in place and now the Ukraine, seems like they should at least try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navyfam1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Jadams871 said:


> Can the existing harness not be fixed? With the supply chain issues already in place and now the Ukraine, seems like they should at least try.


Unfortunately, I do not foresee VW Warranty covering and paying technicians to rewire an entire harness (even if it is merely a door harness). There is a LOT more liability involved if that were to occur. There have been a gang of Atlas' with these issues already and the backorder log is getting pretty deep. My dealer (which happens to be 5 minutes from the Chattanooga plant that makes the Atlas's) cannot even get harnesses. They (along with DPF's and clocksprings) seem to be on an intergalactic backorder (looking like August or later at this point).

And as much as an inconvenience this whole ordeal might be, I'd much rather a new "correct" harness be installed into the vehicle as opposed to hoping a random technician can rewire it without causing other problems.


----------



## yhalps (Jun 20, 2018)

is there any point in complaining to VW of America? seems like a huge liability if anyone gets into a front end collision g-d forbid


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

I read the TSB involves the DS air bag deployment possibly being late in event of crash due to potential connection of the pin contact within the connector. A manufacturing defect by one of the suppliers of that connector. Interim fix is to zip tie that connector together to prevent vibrations from affecting that connection

I have not experienced the air bag light nor does my VIN land within the #'s shown on the TSB so assume my vehicle is not affected. 21.5 ACS v6 4 motion w/technology


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

navyfam1 said:


> My dealer (which happens to be 5 minutes from the Chattanooga plant that makes the Atlas's) cannot even get harnesses. They (along with DPF's and clocksprings) seem to be on an intergalactic backorder (looking like August or later at this point).


👋 from Northern Va, pretty sure I talked to your manager a few weeks ago and sent him a DPF for Passat that's still on back order. And yea we are in the same boat I can't tell you how many Atlas harnesses we have on order right now. Some getting to 5-6 months now.


----------



## navyfam1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Some FAQ's concerning this RECALL that VW has answered.


----------



## atala32 (Apr 28, 2021)

Stupid question but with it stating “repair not yet available” is there any action to be taken? Should I be calling my dealer to order the part?


----------



## navyfam1 (Jul 6, 2006)

atala32 said:


> Stupid question but with it stating “repair not yet available” is there any action to be taken? Should I be calling my dealer to order the part?


Without a viable repair available, there isn't much of anything that can be one on the dealer level. The only "in-stock" supply of extra door harnesses were all made by the same part manufacturer that boogered up all the original ones to begin with (which these are on backorder already due to vehicles already exhibiting problems). If your vehicle has any of the problems related to this door harness, you could bring it to your dealership for a warranty repair. Once the backordered harness arrives, they can replace the existing one. But the recall would remain because they would be installing another potentially bad harness into the car.

VW is likely contracting harnesses to be produced by a separate manufacturer. And until they have enough "redone" harnesses in stock pile, they will not state a fix is available. In time, when quantities of corrected harnesses are available, there will be a separate recall notification sent to dealers AND owners.


----------



## atala32 (Apr 28, 2021)

navyfam1 said:


> Without a viable repair available, there isn't much of anything that can be one on the dealer level. The only "in-stock" supply of extra door harnesses were all made by the same part manufacturer that boogered up all the original ones to begin with (which these are on backorder already due to vehicles already exhibiting problems). If your vehicle has any of the problems related to this door harness, you could bring it to your dealership for a warranty repair. Once the backordered harness arrives, they can replace the existing one. But the recall would remain because they would be installing another potentially bad harness into the car.
> 
> VW is likely contracting harnesses to be produced by a separate manufacturer. And until they have enough "redone" harnesses in stock pile, they will not state a fix is available. In time, when quantities of corrected harnesses are available, there will be a separate recall notification sent to dealers AND owners.


Thanks for the detailed explanation


----------



## Oliver Plante (Nov 19, 2021)

I think the harnesses must be slowly starting to be available. My local dealership just advertised 17 new Atlases that they have in stock available now. I can't imagine they are allowed to sell them with an open recall so they must have new harnesses. So potentially some good news for people


----------

